
Show HN: Control RGB LED lights from your phone or browser with Arduino and DMX - polmes
https://coderagora.com/2016/09/05/control-rgb-led-lights/
======
polmes
This is my guide on how to control RGB LED lights from your phone, web
browser, or using "Ok Google" by using an already present DMX decoder and an
Arduino microcontroller.

It's just another way to improve the control of RGB LED strips... so I can
finally get rid of the annoying remote that came bundled with the decoder.

